# Your thoughts for the new year?



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of you but 2013 was a really tough year for me and I don't have a lot of hope for the next. What do you think the new year will bring as far as economic recovery, new threats, or WTSHTF? What preps are you doing to prepare for what 2014 might bring? With it right around the corner it makes sense to discuss preparation plans. Your thoughts?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't see the economy improving at all in '14.
Business as usual for me, try to be ready.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

no real drastic change, politics will still be a massive issue

the world economy will struggle even more

I do see Israel launching a first strike against Iran (this will be the official start to WW3) over their nuclear research...

other outlooks, more record braking weather patterns,.. on the bad side

China may cross the line with this pissing contest in Japan, may lead to something but I doubt it

later in the year, Afghanistan begging the USA government to come back... USA government will refuse, and all that blood shed over there over the past 9 years would be for nothing 

out side that, the positives, it's a fresh year, may improve my chances of getting a new job so I got more $$ 

and my live will go on, with a new born in my arms, and a happy family...

prep wise, get my son into aikido or jujitsu, get bobs sorted, hopefully get my firearm license, will have my crt 2 in fire management, look at gettin my lovely misses into a firearm club with me (and her firearm and start her driving licence) and play the rest by air, will give some anti smoking pills a try, and try not kill anyone


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I think we are going to see an increase in the pace of the devaluing of the dollar. China is leading the charge with the divesting of the dollar, BRIC, and starting their own oil exchange and paying in the Yuan, and their plan to raise the value of the Yuan by divesting in dollar hodings as well as US debt.

My 401K has enjoyed the growth from the misguided QE3, but that appears to be on the path to reduction, finally. I am looking at reducing my contribution down to the minimum to still get max comapny matching and instead invest in more hard items that will have intrinsic value but may be more difficult to afford later.

I'm also considering looking at smaller properties than originally desired for "rural semi retirement". The original plan was to try and pay cash in 4 or 5 years, but I may just take on a mortgage for 4 or 5 years if the right opportunity presents itself. That mortgage wouldn't be anyting I couldn't pay off if the S really HTF.

Due to my company doing more with less (people), 2013 was actually a good year for me but I worked 6 days a week with way too many 7 day weeks. I don't see 2014 being too different, and it's taking a toll on me. My wife doesn't have it much better with so many 6 daqy weeks and long days.

I'm praying for good results in the 2014 mid term elections but the sobering reality is they are all too much alike anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think that '14 will be a very strange year. 

Midterm elections will motivate the current regime to fabricate as much false info regarding the economy in order to flip the House of Reps and keep Dem control of the Senate. The long term effect of Quantitative Easing (Fed printing $85 B per month) is potentially tragic but in the short term it creates a false sense of prosperity by jacking up the stock markets. 

The complicit media will do all that they can to promote their false agenda and demonize the right. The November elections will tell us a lot about the next 2 years but economically speaking, I expect 2014 to be a better year for most.

The inner cities will continue to be the epicenter of crime and liberalism. Those liberal cities like Detroit, LA, Boston, Atlanta, Cleveland, Baltimore and of course NY & Chicago will get worse. Political Correctness stories like the Phil Robertson story will dominate the headlines as well as fake positive stories about the current Regime in the WH.

I remain very pessimistic about a long term economic recovery. My main prep goals for '14 are;

Study the Bible not just Read It.
Improve our Water Storage
Continue our garden and greenhouse plan.
Total eliminate our debt. (We are very close!!!) 
Create our long term fuel storage 
Continue my rehab to strengthen my back/core and improve my herniated disc situation.
A .17 HMR Rifle or Revolver
A 4 Wheeler of her own for Mrs. Slippy--(This is one of those "stretch goals" but I thought I'd put it in the post anyway)


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I am an optimist. 2013 was not that bad a year for us, our investments did do better than expected for the year so that is a big plus and I feel that 2014 will be just as good if not better. Of course the best thing that can happen is the Democrats lose control of the senate in the election.
These thoughts are subject to suddenly going to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

We did rather well 2013 I accredit it with our life style and learning newer more self sustaining things such as freeze drying and canning and having a garden and stuff we saved so much on food from our garden it was unbelievable, allot of information from this site helped and all you wonderful people.. the new year will be dedicated enhancing that lifestyle with a green house and incorporating more solar ideas into my property and was also going to build a chicken coup for eggs... And continue the boat project to fill the freezer with fish...Those are my major plans for 2014 so far.. Ill keep an eye on the politics and economy and keep doing what I been doing getting ready..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not feeling all warm and fuzzy about 2014. Too many things seem to be intersecting during the coming year.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Hmm. My wife has delayed her retirement since I have a teaching assignment thru May / June. We could be done at that point and make our final move out of CA to NV. That would be huge. I'm looking forward to creating a viable bio diesel this year. We are going to grow 3 different fuel stocks on about .4 an acre each. I'm hoping one will produce 200 viable gallons but that isn't likely, 125 maybe and that would be fine. 

Economy I think the powers that be will make it shine this year for much of the year. This is with the intent on saving the liberals in Nov. they will tell us it's even better of course than it really is. 

If we do retire I'm hoping to build a cabin on a separate property and sell it.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

I would like to go shooting more, not just shoot but learn tactical stuff, IDPA stuff. I have an awesome teacher! I would like to buy some land in the mountains easily accessible with a BOV (vw bus). Do more primitive survival situations (camping), learn how to start a fire without a match or lighter. And lastly, I would like to get in better shape.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

2013 was bad for me. It was bad economically, but a great learning experience. 

2013, I was able to set up a rainwater catchment system, drip irrigation system for my trees, and just recently, I was given chickens. 

I feel more secure in my food. I got an egg yesterday and one today that made some delicious scrambled eggs. 

In 2014, I plan on continuing my homesteading and prepping. 

2014, I have a few more trees to plant (2-3 avocados, a mango, papaya, fig, ruby grapefruit, Satsuma mandarin, and a few more roses and such. 

I will also continue looking for full time work. As much as I want to move out of Cali, I can't get enough from my current home to buy another. I will continue to improve here so that hopefully I can get more. 

I also am going to do as much as I can to not rely on store bought items, especially food. My trees should be mature enough that I'll have enough if I ration well. 2013, I rationed fairly well. I loved picking apricots straight off the tree  but I did gorge out here and there haha

And my biggest goal for next year? Wood burning stove


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

As obamacare becomes more and more unpopular and the dems continue to drop in the polls, I think we are going to see the administration try to do something to divert attention away from obamacare in an attempt to save the dems in the midterm elections and keep control of the Senate. I think that there is a good chance the Israel will attack Iran in an attempt to knock out their nuclear program.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> I would like to go shooting more, not just shoot but learn tactical stuff, IDPA stuff. I have an awesome teacher! I would like to buy some land in the mountains easily accessible with a BOV (vw bus). Do more primitive survival situations (camping), learn how to start a fire without a match or lighter. And lastly, I would like to get in better shape.


Dang, all that while also house breaking and domesticating MG. I am quite impressed!:lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I expect the first part of 2014 to be a lot like 2013 economically. That is, I expect the economy will tepidly plod along with everybody afraid to make any big investments due to the uncertain nature of the elections and Obama issuing contradicting executive orders every other day. What the second half looks like is anybody's guess.

I am going to go out on a limb and say that I expect there to be one or more terrorist attacks in the U.S. homeland next year. This is obviously not something I want, but I expect it to happen none the less. Obama and the extreme left wing of the democrat party has created so many divisions even within the ranks of the government that inefficiencies are really starting to show with various government agencies not being able to do the jobs we pay them to do. Al Qaeda will take advantage of this fact and succeed in some kind of attack on the homeland.

Domestically, I think Obama will continue to push the Tea Party and others like us, possibly to the breaking point. Whether that results in impeachment, a more vocal Tea Party opposition, or the beginnings of a full-blown civil war 2.0 are going to be largely dependent on the outcome of the elections next fall. If there seems to be massive voter fraud like there was in 2008 and 2012, I do not think it is unrealistic to see a tax revolt at minimum or even a violent reaction.

In short, I think 2014 is not going to be a great year. I pray that I am wrong.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

2014, if everything stays somewhat equal, will look like 2013. 

Those things that might upset the apple cart - 

Further obamacare disaster. 99% of the public don't get it. The end if next year, when more reality dawns, there may be an "awakening".
Israel will get fed up with Iran. 
As was said, China will misstep and although we won't have a full war, we'll have a bad skirmish. 
The rino's will take over congress and continue to screw things up. 
If true conservatives win and enact change, then watch for the riots from the obama phone crowd. 
Dollar will continue to drop and inflation will kick in with QE ending. 
And lastly, there will continue to be government intrusions into our privacy, limitations of our rights and cover ups. Such is life in the new Amerika. 

2014 and beyond.. Just the continual slide downhill of the country that was the great America. We are about 20 years past the tipping point.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Some things will happen in early 2014, but after the mid term elections, if the Dems keep the Senate, look out!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Hoping for a new job that let's me spend more time at home. Getting into gardening. Hoping to build my new pump house/ shelter with rainwater collection.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but 2013 was a really tough year for me and I don't have a lot of hope for the next. What do you think the new year will bring as far as economic recovery, new threats, or WTSHTF? What preps are you doing to prepare for what 2014 might bring? With it right around the corner it makes sense to discuss preparation plans. Your thoughts?


I don't have a lot of extra cash in the bank but I do have some, maybe 4k and I'm going to invest that in Silver, the price is low and it is better than cash.

I realize ammo is coming down in price to almost 2008 levels but I think I have enough so I will not be getting more.

My thoughts are to get off the grid totally, it may initially cost me more as propane is more expensive than natural gas but my feeling is the payoff will be greater, I just need to convince the wife.

My wife still has a 401k plan and I will liquidate that in 2014, the powers that be will do a "bail in" and take a large percentage of what you have, better to invest it now rather than cry over your lost investments next year.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Work has been to busy. Normally that would be good. It has been busy due to changes that will in the end cut 6000 jobs.
No one can say for sure but I think this Obama care scam is going to blow up.
I wonder how long they cover with paper money the 85 billion a month that has been spent to buy Bonds in the market. That bomb is going to drop some day .
Will Obama be held accountable for his crimes this year?
I plan to get some good riding in soon as the snow clears


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Will Obama be held accountable for his crimes this year?


nope, he will get another Nobel peace prize lol


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I too expect Israel to hit Iran. This has the ability to head towards a world war. If Israel is attacked, I don't expect the king will help regardless of treaties and pacts.

The economy is sinking. Kinda like quicksand, slowly heading down with no way out. How fast we sink will depend largely on China in my opinion. China has been maneuvering to become the default trading currency. I think they won't mind taking a loss here when our economy tanks if it means they will be top dog (or dragon)

When Obamacare hits home and people realize the cost, including the huge deductibles, the S will really HTF. We have more and more people losing their health insurance where they had decent policies and they will find that insurance is no longer affordable. Add to that the upcoming insurance company bailout, it's going to get ugly. 

There has always been a small minority calling for secession. This is growing around the country by leaps and bounds. I think in 2014 you will see a larger outcry to split the country into sections. More and more people are tired of the BS.

I also expect some sort of terrorist attack. This will be the ticket for the govt to crack down, divert attention away from the problems in DC and institute major gun control. Gun violence is escalating. I don't know why it's starting to skyrocket but it is. I expect the king to take advantage of both to push for socialism.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I also expect some sort of terrorist attack. This will be the ticket for the govt to crack down, divert attention away from the problems in DC and institute major gun control. Gun violence is escalating. I don't know why it's starting to skyrocket but it is. I expect the king to take advantage of both to push for socialism.


speaking of the king, there has been a lot of talk about a 3rd turm in power.... maybe there is some truth behind this....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> speaking of the king, there has been a lot of talk about a 3rd turm in power.... maybe there is some truth behind this....


There is always a "talk" of a third term; this has been brought up as far as I've been listening to AM radio programs. :lol:

Of course, this is the first time our military leadership has been gutted. :?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inceptor, you know as well as I do that Jerusalem is the center of the universe. I share your sentiments and fears. I wish I could say our concerns are without merit.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> There is always a "talk" of a third term; this has been brought up as far as I've been listening to AM radio programs. :lol:
> 
> Of course, this is the first time our military leadership has been gutted. :?


before I continue, sorry meangreen this may very quickly turn to a conspiracy thread

one of the rumors that have come out was a question "will you give the order fire upon the American people"

and the ones that said no were quickly replaced by the young, inexperienced officers out of boot, kinda concerning (oh before you ask why I follow, if the USA government gets away with killing civilians on a massive scale, our government will be quick to follow, and we have a lack of resources in the civilian population to start and maintain a civil war...)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Inceptor, you know as well as I do that Jerusalem is the center of the universe. I share your sentiments and fears. I wish I could say our concerns are without merit.


Israel hits Iran hard and knocks out their nuclear reactors and ushers in a period of peace for about 7 years. Hmmm...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Israel hits Iran hard and knocks out their nuclear reactors and ushers in a period of peace for about 7 years. Hmmm...


I think we are near that time, yes. I'm also one of those who believe the Quickening will take the Church before it gets to that. I'm figuring my supplies are for others. I'm hoping, anyway.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Inceptor, you know as well as I do that Jerusalem is the center of the universe. I share your sentiments and fears. I wish I could say our concerns are without merit.


Israel is one country that is 100% ready for war, and with the current instability in the middle east, when shtf over there if Israel falls, trust me they won't stop

I will quote a "Muslim" acquaintance I had a very heated argument regarding Israel...

"when the one rises to lead all Muslims, we will take our revenge"

they ****en think like that!!! (during the argument her friends and husband and his friends got involved, even quoting scriptures to hold their arguments)

the argument showed examples of start of "Muslim" civilization who has done wrong... and unless you're a Muslim you're a target....

so my point is, Israel falls in the middle east, expect the world to fall, its going to be the most important battle the world will ever know, what's worse, our governments will let Israel fall and won't do anything till it's too late (and with sheer luck we may win)

we won ww2 on sheer luck (if romell didn't invade Africa, and Japan waited to bomb the USA, the war would (arguably) taken a different course)

my rant for the day lol


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I need a drink.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The one who rises...........

I had just finished looking this up when I read that post. It actually fits.

The peace treaty for 7 years will be caused by one.

Daniel 9:27 He will confirm a covenant with many for one ‘seven.’ In the middle of the ‘seven’ he will put an end to sacrifice and offering. And at the temple he will set up an abomination that causes desolation, until the end that is decreed is poured out on him


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Dang, all that while also house breaking and domesticating MG. I am quite impressed!:lol:


She might be doing good on the house breaking, and getting to shoot more even...I don't think she's got a chance of domesticating MG


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Leon said:


> I need a drink.


Way ahead of you, Boss. Jose Cuervo Cinge.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> The one who rises...........
> 
> I had just finished looking this up when I read that post. It actually fits.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking a lot of us are being led to read and meditate more. That gives me reason to rejoice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> She might be doing good on the house breaking, and getting to shoot more even...I don't think she's got a chance of domesticating MG


Real men are hard to house break, huh?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I think we are near that time, yes. I'm also one of those who believe the Quickening will take the Church before it gets to that. I'm figuring my supplies are for others. I'm hoping, anyway.


I honestly hope you're right, but I not counting on it. Scripture can be read both ways.

Here is one thought.

Matthew 24:22 If those days had not been cut short, no one would survive, but for the sake of the elect those days will be shortened.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking a lot of us are being led to read and meditate more. That gives me reason to rejoice.


It's actually funny you should say that. There is a study that was done and it stated that less than 3% of Christians have read the Bible cover to cover. I have twice and didn't realize how much I really didn't understand until recently.

I stumbled upon (lead to maybe?) Dr Bill Creasy. He does audio and is a great teacher and storyteller. I haven't read (listened to) anything in a while except him. It's amazing the amount of information I am getting. I know I am going to have to listen again at some point because even with what I'm retaining, I know there's more I'm leaving behind. And the best part is I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I honestly hope you're right, but I not counting on it. Scripture can be read both ways.
> 
> Here is one thought.
> 
> Matthew 24:22 If those days had not been cut short, no one would survive, but for the sake of the elect those days will be shortened.


Look at 1 Thessalonians 4:13 and it makes clear we will be called to Him (the dead in Christ will rise, first). But, what about all of those who hear what the 144,000 Jewish Billy Grahams have to say, for example? How about our friends who don't believe us, now, but become believers when we disappear and that whole Tribulation myth becomes a nightmarish reality? The Holy Spirit is lifted from the Earth, and those people must go it alone. Bad times. Leave a set of spiritual instructions with your supplies in case there is a rapture. It there isn't you can use it to start a fire. :lol:


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Okay, my yearly forecast:

The first three months, unusually cold and snowy weather,as far south as Miami, driving the global warming theorists insane. Meanwhile, Detroit will improve in it's ranking of America's cleanest cities, because you can't see the trash they can't afford to pick up. And Jerry Jones fires another Cowboys head coach and announces that he will now officially be the head play caller.

The next three months, umm...Radar indicated a ridge of high pressure over President Obama as the ACA is building heat because it still ain't working right and the IRS has no idea how to deal with the ensuing tax snarl. Audits are expected to go way down as tax examiners brush up on the finer points of the ACA (that's Obamacare for all you teaparty folks...I'm not judging, just helping y'all out). It's most likely gonna be cloudy most of the spring. There won't be much sunshine, except what the Whitehouse is blowing up your butt. Can I say butt? Or did I just break some FCC rule? Anyway, now that Congress has passed a two year budget deal, things will be quiet except for the occasional partisan outburst. No need for the sunscreen, because it's mostly hot air.

The next three months, we will have increased chances of the Isreali's getting really hot under the collar about Iran. I mean, it's like 115 there in the shade, and they are getting more pissed off by the minute. They don't want Iran playing with anything nuclear. Period. Give 'em a flashlight if they want to see the time at night. Strong chance of mushroom clouds, even though they say they don't have them. Right.

The next three months are kinda fuzzy on the long range forecast. Nuclear winter, Extreme Climate Change, normalization of relations with Cuba, are all possibilities. Oh, and watch the storm coming out of N. Korea, Kim Jung Il. That will either fizzle or really go bang. Then again, I'm only right about 50% of the time. Less when you factor my wife in. I think they should make Malalla (the little girl the Taliban shot) Sec. Gen. of the U.N. and maybe she can bring a little sense to the world.

Meanwhile, thanks for tuning in to your friendly weather forecast, and prep on!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A few thoughts on Iran and on Isreal.
The regime works out this deal where Iran gives up nothing, continues with it's nuke program(mostly unchecked), some sanctions are lifted and we give them millions in money.
Isreal is nervous and edgy, Saudi Arabia and some others are nervous as well.
So, at some point Isreal has had enough and bombs Iran. That starts a Mideast war, into which we are drawn.
Harry Reid and the lib Senate declare war on Iran, Obama invokes the War Powers Act, and he then remains President for as long as the war lasts.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Look at 1 Thessalonians 4:13 and it makes clear we will be called to Him (the dead in Christ will rise, first). But, what about all of those who hear what the 144,000 Jewish Billy Grahams have to say, for example? How about our friends who don't believe us, now, but become believers when we disappear and that whole Tribulation myth becomes a nightmarish reality? The Holy Spirit is lifted from the Earth, and those people must go it alone. Bad times. Leave a set of spiritual instructions with your supplies in case there is a rapture. *It there isn't you can use it to start a fire*. :lol:


That won't happen here. God has shown himself to me in a multitude of ways. Either way I'm not giving him up. He never gave up on me when he should have long, long ago. I can tell you I have been blessed far beyond anything I could have dreamed of.

Whether you are pre-tib or post-trib, it will happen. I can't find the scripture right now but Jesus did state that he would gather those who have died first and the living last as he is on his way to fight the last battle.


----------

